# My Son Has Passed



## Smitty37 (Sep 2, 2012)

My son Bruce, who has been fighting cancer for almost 10 years, passed away in his sleep last night.  The store is closed and I will be gone for awhile.  He was 45 years old.
Please keep his family and our family in your prayers.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, I am so so sorry for your loss. My heartfelt condolences go to you and your family.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that and our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## keithbyrd (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, 
our hearts and our prayers go out to you and your family.  I pray that God will sustain, strengthen and encourage oyur family.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, my condolences to you and your wife.  45 is way to young to die.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty:
I'm very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BKelley (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,

My thoughts and prayers are  with you & your family at this troubling time.

Ben


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 2, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, Dee and I both will have you and yours in our thoughts.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 2, 2012)

May God give you the strength to make it through these next difficult days and the grace of the knowledge you will see him again.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 2, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are  with you


----------



## Richard Gibson (Sep 2, 2012)

You and your family are in our prayers Smitty.


----------



## mson (Sep 2, 2012)

Condolences and prayers sent to the family.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 2, 2012)

My condolences to to and your family.


----------



## knowltoh (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## longbeard (Sep 2, 2012)

we will keep you in our prayers Smitty


----------



## rbruce2u (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, and your family.

Bob


----------



## dansills (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Will be praying for you and your family


----------



## greggas (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty...I am so sorry for you And your family's loss


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Smitty. The pain of losing a child is the worst.  

Matthew 5:4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

We lost a son 2 weeks shy of his 32nd birthday Smitty and I feel your pain and may God be with you and yours in this terrible time, our parayers are with you my friend!

Joe and Linda


----------



## jeff (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, 

Such a tragic situation. My sincere condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  I can't imagine losing a child.  Prayers with you and your family.


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 2, 2012)

My god be with you and your family.Though your hard time.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss and my prayers are with you.


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, our prayers are with you.


----------



## Russknan (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, Smitty, my deepest sympathy. Others are right. 45 is not a good enough number. And it's unbelievably hard to watch someone you love be whittled down by that awful disease. I hope your families find peace in thinking of the years you had him. Russ


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Sep 2, 2012)

Prayers lifted up for you and your family.


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, Smitty. My condolences.


----------



## Wright (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, our heart goes out to you and your family. We know how you feel, we lost our son at the age of 18 in an automobile accident. It is hard to bury your children. We will be praying for you and your family. God bless.


----------



## nativewooder (Sep 2, 2012)

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family, Smitty, in your time of loss.  I have lost many of the men in my family to cancer and know of your grieving.  God Bless!


----------



## lorbay (Sep 2, 2012)

OMG Smitty I am so sorry to hear that, my prayers are with you.

Lin.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 2, 2012)

Please accept my condolences on your loss.


----------



## wizard (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,
I want to express my sincere condolences to you and your family during this period as well as in the days to come. I cannot imagine the pain you must feel with the loss of a child. I wish for you peace in your heart. I hope you draw some comfort that may come from knowing that so many are thinking of you and your loved ones at this time. 
Sincerely,
Doc


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, I am so sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Smitty


----------



## Longfellow (Sep 2, 2012)

My condolences- I lost my son at age 44 12 years ago.  The pain fades with time but the memory remains. He is at peace.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, I'm so sorry to hear this. Your son and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,
My condolences for yours and your families loss.  Passing in his sleep may have been the easiest way for him to have gone, but at 45 it's way too early.  He will be at peace and out of pain now though.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 2, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss! You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## schreiber (Sep 2, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss, Smitty.  My sincerest condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## Autonoz (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for your families loss Smitty. A parent should never have to bury a child. Take comfort in the fact he will not have to fight anymore and he is at peace.


----------



## RichF (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RetiredJake (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.

Jake


----------



## asyler (Sep 2, 2012)

may God bless and comfort,, praying for ya'll


----------



## alinc100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,
 So sorry for your loss.My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 2, 2012)

My condolences.
Prayers for you, your son, and your family.
God bless you and keep you in his hands.


----------



## MSGMP (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## mrburls (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry for your lose Smitty, remember all the good times you and your family had with your son at such a sad time.

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.  Please know that yu and your family will be in my prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## prophetmkr (Sep 2, 2012)

Your family and his are in my prayers, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wishing you only the best.


----------



## ElMostro (Sep 2, 2012)

We will have you and your family in our prayers.
Eugene.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,
Sorry for your loss, Our prayers are with you and your family.

.


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 2, 2012)

My condolences on your loss Smitty.

Prayers sent.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 2, 2012)

Our condolences, from my family to yours Smitty.


----------



## Monty (Sep 2, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. I'll  keep you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## TomS (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,

 Condolences to you and your family.

Tom


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, I'm so very sorry to hear that! Your family is in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  My thoughts are with you and your family.

  -Barry


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 2, 2012)

Prayers given...We hope that God grants you peace and comfort.


----------



## Hess (Sep 2, 2012)

So Sorry.


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, My condolences to you and your family. 

Dave


----------



## JohnU (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.  My deepest sympathies and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## philipff (Sep 2, 2012)

My deepest condolences and prayers for your family.  I can not think of anything worse than losing a child.  Philip


----------



## jallan (Sep 2, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss
Jallan


----------



## Linarestribe (Sep 2, 2012)

Praying


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty:  Our condolences and Prayers.  God Bless and keep you and yours!


----------



## renowb (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Smitty.


----------



## BSea (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm really sorry Smitty.  I know there are just no words that work.


----------



## ALA (Sep 2, 2012)

Very sorry...My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Sep 2, 2012)

*With deepest sympathies.*

Smitty,

We're sorry for your loss.  May God bless you and your family.

Charlie


----------



## Gary Beasley (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this Smitty, it's heartbreaking when a child dies before the parents, even at 45.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, I am sorry to hear that my friend.


----------



## keithlong (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that, I will put your family and his on our prayer list.


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, I am sure no words can help, but the prayers will continue.

Harry


----------



## eldee (Sep 2, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family Smitty.


----------



## Finatic (Sep 2, 2012)

God Bless your family. May your son rest in peace.


----------



## Joe Burns (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,

So very sorry to hear about your son's passing.   Our thoughts and prayers are with you and everyone in this time.

Joe


----------



## monark88 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I know how you are feeling now. I lost my daughter and only child, Rhonda, to cancer a little over a year ago, after a short, hard battle.
We were blessed to have many friends who helped us through the bad times. They are still there for us today.
I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Sep 2, 2012)

Our prayers are with you and yours in this time of need. Parents are not supposed to bury their children. Keep the faith.


----------



## ashaw (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty
Very sorry for your sons passing.  Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## randywa (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. No words can ease the pain that you're feeling.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 2, 2012)

My prayers are with you and your family in these trying times.


----------



## woodgraver (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Warmest regards,

Jim


----------



## gimpy (Sep 2, 2012)

God's Peace, Prayers and thoughts


----------



## John Den (Sep 2, 2012)

My thoughts are with you.
John


----------



## David M (Sep 2, 2012)

His and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers
David


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, it is hard to find words of comfort now but Peggy, Morgan  and myself have you and family in our prayers.........David


----------



## shull (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,
My sincerest condolences to you and your family.

Steve


----------



## Florida Marine (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, so sorry to hear this.  Will keep you in my prayers.

I am turning 45 this year myself, too young for your son to die.


----------



## PSU1980 (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Ambidex (Sep 2, 2012)

*Son*

I'm very sorry to hear Smitty...thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jcm71 (Sep 2, 2012)

Godspeed to you and your family, Smitty, in this time of loss.  My prayers for the everlasting repose of your son in paradise.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 2, 2012)

LeRoy, my deepest condolences. I can't imagine how you feel. May God give you peace through these times.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 2, 2012)

Praying for you and your family


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 2, 2012)

Praying for His comfort in your time of loss.


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 2, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Sep 2, 2012)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. 
I will pray that you are given the strength to get you through the difficult times that lie ahead.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, i am very sorry to hear of the loss of your son!  My deepest sympathies to you and your family!  I will keep good thoughts for you all!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.   I'm sure there isn't much that can be said to help the pain, but know that there is a ton of people who are thinking of you right now.   Hopefully that can give you just a little comfort in this hard time.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 2, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am also very sorry to hear of your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 2, 2012)

My Condolences also. I know he will be missed but he has only moved away to a better place and you will see him again.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty, so sorry for your loss.  We are praying for you and your family.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Sep 2, 2012)

smitty me and vicky are so sorry for your loss and will keep the family in our prayers


----------



## redbulldog (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Praying for the family!!


----------



## MarkD (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty,
I am so so sorry for your loss. My heartfelt condolences go to you and your family.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Sep 2, 2012)

Our condolences and prayers for your loss.


----------



## jppensplus (Sep 2, 2012)

Losing a son must be one of the most difficult things faced in one's life.  My heart goes out to you and yours, Smitty, and may God grant you comfort and peace as you mourn--


----------



## tim self (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry for your families loss Smitty.  Will keep you and yours in our prayers.


----------



## corian king (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty!! I am very sorry to hear that news.My wife and I want to let you know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.
God Bless! and watch over you in these hard times.


----------



## jaeger (Sep 3, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## eupher58 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty, my sincere condolences to you and your family. I will continue to pray for you


----------



## yort81 (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty, my friend.... my prayers to you!


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty, My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Sep 3, 2012)

So Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SloLouie (Sep 3, 2012)

Like everyone else I am so sorry for your tragic loss. Please accecpt my heartfelt condolences.

Rob


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty, Sorry to hear of your loss. I will keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## el_d (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Smitty.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 3, 2012)

Smithy, sorry for your loss, and my condolences go out to you and your family. May god give him a place in his kingdom so, he won't be missing us here down on earth. My thought and prayers go out to his survivors and his family.


----------



## angler (Sep 3, 2012)

Too young, So sad


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 3, 2012)

My condolences, Smithy, to you and your family. Darrell Eisner


----------



## denaucoin (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty and family, please accept my condolences on your loss, I am one of the few who can know exactly how you feel.  The loss of a child is something you will never get over, however with support from friends and family you will get through it.


----------



## yorkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Please accept my sincerest condolences for your loss.  You are in our prayers at this sad time.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty, our prayers and condolences for you and family.  Losing a Son is a terrible loss but our Father decided he had suffered enough and now is whole in the arms of God.

Go ye and be strong and proud that you had him all those years and have comfort knowing the Lord will keep and comfort him til eternity.

Ray


----------



## carpblaster (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry for you smitty and your family,May God Bless you and your family and especially your son, He is  in no more pain or sorrow.we do not know why things happen so early why or where, but we will all meet again in heaven, God Bless and anything we  can do to help let us know
Rodney -carpblaster


----------



## stolicky (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty,
So sorry to hear for your loss.


Larry


----------



## ren-lathe (Sep 3, 2012)

Very very sorry to hear about your loss. Condolences to you & your family

Dale


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Smitty.  I couldn't imagine losing a child, I prayers are sent to you and your family.


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Smitty.


----------



## buckobernie (Sep 3, 2012)

Iam very sorry.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 3, 2012)

Leroy

I am very sorry to read of you son's passing.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Sep 3, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family with prayers for strength.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 3, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Smitty. Prayers for you and your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Fred (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty, I too would like to add my condolences to you, your family, and your son's family. Just be comforted by knowing he is now with the our Lord and all is well.

A ten year fight ... what a trooper he must have been.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty, I am very late, but please accept my sincere condolences for the passing of your Son. It's so wrong when a Parent has to see one of their children go before them,
You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## leslie hines (Sep 3, 2012)

My prayers will be with you and your family


----------



## MikeG (Sep 3, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. You and your family have our prayers.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 3, 2012)

Cancer sucks.  May he be in a better place.


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Sep 3, 2012)

I am deeply saddened to hear about your Son .... my Prayers are with you and your Family

 Brian


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty,  I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your son.  No parent should bury a child; I hope he is in a better place now.  My thoughts are with your family.

Matthew


----------



## jd99 (Sep 3, 2012)

Smitty:

So sorry to hear this news, Suz and I send our prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JeffT (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your family's loss. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry about your loss.  I hope that your family can find comfort in each other and that your son's family will be comforted by your presence.


----------



## DonPalese (Sep 4, 2012)

*Your Loss*

I'm so sorry to hear of your son's passing.  I will add your family to my prayer list.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2012)

My thought and prayers are with you and your family. I lost a child many years ago. Some things you don't get over, you simply get through. Eventually you are able to live with it. And he will live with you as well. I am so very sorry Smitty.


----------



## Culprit (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, Smitty.  May the Lord give you a peace that surpasses all understanding.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 4, 2012)

Deepest condolences.
Praying for you and your family’s strength.


----------



## moke (Sep 4, 2012)

Smitty,
My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 4, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family in this time of trial. God bless.


----------



## Tom D (Sep 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, My prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## Mike8850 (Sep 4, 2012)

You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## jfoh (Sep 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. We will keep both him and your entire family in our prayers.


----------



## studioso (Sep 4, 2012)

so sorry.
my condolences, may god give you the strength to get through this, and may the painful reality be replaced soon with only the best of cherished memories.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 4, 2012)

I so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your son,praying for you and your family.


Steve


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 5, 2012)

Smitty,
Our family's prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## macsplinter (Sep 5, 2012)

Praying for you and the family


----------



## ALexG (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss my prayers are on you and your family


----------



## Leather Man (Sep 6, 2012)

Smitty, prayers for you and your family.

Ben


----------



## johncrane (Sep 6, 2012)

Such sad news Smitty my thoughts and prayers go out to you and the family.


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Smitty, my thoughts prayers and condolences, go out to you and your family at this time, take care.
Len


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 6, 2012)

Matthew 11:25-30
Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.

I am so sorry for your loss Smitty.
Run to the Lord Smitty he will sustain you in these times.

Mike


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 6, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> My son Bruce, who has been fighting cancer for almost 10 years, passed away in his sleep last night. The store is closed and I will be gone for awhile. He was 45 years old.
> Please keep his family and our family in your prayers.


 My heartfelt thanks to all of you for your kind words and prayers.  My son is now at peace and we are confident that he is with God he found the Lord a few years ago.


----------

